# Max Hrs Allowed to Work for Lyft ????



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

When I am at home not doing anything I turn my uber app ONLINE. I usually average about 1 request every 90min to 2hrs give or take. Once I drop off the passenger I usually drive back home with app OFFLINE unless its close to home.

I then turn it on again when I am at home and the wait begins again. Sometimes I am online from 8am to 9pm. That is basically 13hrs =) but only do maybe 5 to 6 rides.

I read somewhere that LYFT will not let you go online if you do not take a break after 8hrs of being online? Is this true. 

Thx again in advance ...


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/forced-8-hours-off-on-lyft.784/


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> When I am at home not doing anything I turn my uber app ONLINE. I usually average about 1 request every 90min to 2hrs give or take. Once I drop off the passenger I usually drive back home with app OFFLINE unless its close to home.
> 
> I then turn it on again when I am at home and the wait begins again. Sometimes I am online from 8am to 9pm. That is basically 13hrs =) but only do maybe 5 to 6 rides.
> 
> ...


You are basically allowed to work 12 hours (either in a row or not) but after the app calculates 12 hours of online time, you will have to take an 8 hours break, it has to be 8 complete hours in a row, otherwise the time for the break will reset again.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

House_of_Elnino said:


> When I am at home not doing anything I turn my uber app ONLINE. I usually average about 1 request every 90min to 2hrs give or take. Once I drop off the passenger I usually drive back home with app OFFLINE unless its close to home.
> 
> I then turn it on again when I am at home and the wait begins again. Sometimes I am online from 8am to 9pm. That is basically 13hrs =) but only do maybe 5 to 6 rides.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you would turn the app off unless close to home. Its almost as if you are looking to maximize that number of miles that you drive without a customer. If you look at the numbers that result when driving empty 50% or more of the time, they are pretty dismal. Your best results are then you can get rides back to back, closely connected.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I don't understand why you would turn the app off unless close to home. Its almost as if you are looking to maximize that number of miles that you drive without a customer. If you look at the numbers that result when driving empty 50% or more of the time, they are pretty dismal. Your best results are then you can get rides back to back, closely connected.


I turn mine off sometimes to get more than 12 hours of time. When I get a ride way out in the boonies late at night, and the hot spot is back in town, usually I'll turn it off most of the way back. Otherwise it wastes part of your 12 hours online time with almost no chance of a ride in that drive back time. If you're only doing 12 hours or less, then sure, leave it on.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

Reason I turn it off on way back home is I am not really trying to maximize my trips to be honest...My goal is to just make $50 per day or so after gas and wear and tear on my car right now...

Looks like I will be sticking with UBER for now...

Most of the trips I get is usually only 5 miles away from my house... Once in awhile I get a airport run or drive to city which is about 15 miles from my house...My fare total for day is usually in the $90 to $110 range average in a weeks time...

So an easy $400 to $450 per week basically driving car around 20hrs a week give or take...Of course I don't include the wait time in my house when I am just watching tv =)


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok, I will just point out that Lyft's online policy is in compliance with any driver's schedule in most states, be it truck driver or Taxi. You can not be actually driving for more than 10 hours and be in compliance with any state's regulatory statutes. There are so many, I may have just made a mistake. But an OTR driver has to take a break after 10 hours in most states. It is odd that Uber doesn't care. It is probably because they think of you as a disposable IC and will just send you text message that you are unparterned if you screw up.

But, yes, Lyft does mandate that you can only be on-line 10 hours a day. It is probably due to insurance requirements since I believe they were first to negotiate primary insurance coverage.


----------



## House_of_Elnino (Jul 18, 2014)

I am under no illusion thinking these company care about my well being and are looking out for my best interest =)....All i am to them is 20%... Soon to be an extra source of $10 a week to there bottom line =)


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

So, just to be clear....

If I take 8 hours off, it does *not reset the 12-hour click ?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

This thread has old information. 

Lyft's current policy (unless your area has more strict rules) is that after 14 consecutive or non-consecutive hours of driving, you must take 6 consecutive hours off. 

Anytime the app is off for at least 6 consecutive hours, your 14 hours are reset.


----------

